# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ushtari i Epshit

## Kryeplaku

Ushtari i Epshit

çmenduri
atje ku çmenduria nuk gjen kufi
me penёn time vras logjikёn
atje ku njeriun se ndalon njeri
me instiktin tim dalloj etikёn

bukuri
babi gjithmonё mё thoshte, vajzat janё si yjet
nga larg, bukur xixёllojnё
o Zot dua, tё bёhem njё me yjet
por kur iu afrohesh djegin pёrcёllojnё

dёshirё
si kurth i pashmangshёm mbrapa piedestalit
orvatet, dёshira ime seksuale
mё shkrihet zemra, e nxehtё kallaj
nёn kofshёt e vajzёs ideale

shpёtim
10 urdhёrresat e jetёs time
femrat, alkoli, drogat e lehta
jetё pa dhimbje, jetё pa trishtime
jetё, e zgjidhjeve tё shpejta

liri
liri, quhet shkaku pёr tё cilin jetoj
liri, eshte parimi i vetёm udhёrrёfyes
liri, prej teje llogari skёrkoj
liri, mos e pyet, mos mё pyet, mos tё pyes

instikt
instikti kafshёror ёshtё vёrtetёsia ime
jam ushtar i epshit, detyra mё thёrret
qytetet e botёs janё xhungla ime
strofulla ime e shtrenjtё, bordellot-kabaret

----------


## Silk

bukur ose me sakte: *shume bukur*!

----------


## Zemrushja

> *jam ushtar i epshit, detyra mё thёrret*
> qytetet e botёs janё xhungla ime
> *strofulla ime e shtrenjtё, bordellot-kabaret*


Oburra rini se te therret detyra.. Edhe un te dija te nderçem ty re cun  :ngerdheshje:  te bera dhe nje goxha pizi andej lol..

Ti m'a kpute bukur,.. po bukur aman  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse suksese te metejshme..

----------


## Kryeplaku

> Oburra rini se te therret detyra.. Edhe un te dija te nderçem ty re cun


I ka poezia keto gjera...

poeti eshte si qeni qe kur e lidhin me zinxhire nuk kafshon dot e keshtu i'a fillon te lehmit :-)

----------

